# Anyone practicing Autogenic Training



## mike83 (May 20, 2013)

Hello to everyone. 
I have a question regarding autogenic training. More than a question is an opinion. I wanted to learn autogenic training in a therapist setting, but unfortunately every therapist available is too far away. I saw some of the internet pages and books available, but my friend abroad said it is best to learn from a therapist, since it is crucial to have a control over my practice and a motivation to do the training regularly. To my luck I found out a third way (an internet page-don't worry I won't link or advertise), which seems very promising. They offer online course in autogenic training. They say it is a recorded group therapy (like a simulation of a true group course). They say I can even ask a question and they answer it with a video (if it is prerecorded). They have therapists in a background, who read the diary you are writing and give you guidelines, correct the practice and motivate you, they say. It supposed to be the best approximation of a true course. You have weekly video session and before the next session, you get the guidelines of the past week from a diary&#8230;
Do you think this is a good way to learn autogenic training, since I do not have a therapist in my reach? It should be better than learning from a book, but still, is it worth to pay 3 x 80 $ for this course (10 sessions)? The therapist would cost me 700$. Please help with your opinions&#8230; (I am new here)...


----------

